# Sony a7 III



## Full Exposure (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi guys

Just a quick heads up to check out my Sony a7 III Review - Sony a7III Review - Best Full Frame Mirrorless Camera [UNDER $2000]

Its a superb all round performance, at a steal of a price. Best hybrid camera money can buy right now. Also cover some accessories such as grips, chargers and lenses.

*Pros*

693-point AF system
10fps burst shooting
5-axis image stabilization
Uncropped 4K video
15-stop dynamic range
Usable 51200 ISO
Dual Card Slots
Compact and durable body
* Cons*

Limited touchscreen control
One UHS-II SD Card Slot
No External Charger Included
Limited LCD flip screen
Hope the review helps anyone looking to decide whether or not to buy it

Enjoy


----------

